# JET JWTS-10JF Craigslist find... Jackpot??



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Hi folks,

So I've been using an old Craftsman RAS as my primary saw for many years now. After borrowing my Father's DeWalt 12" Miter Saw for some trim work and discovering the sheer joy of using a quality precision tool, I've decided it's time I found myself a proper Table Saw.

After much research (including quite a bit here) I've more-or-less decided to find a Ridgid TS-3650 or '60, and have been patiently watching the local craigslists. Today, however, this ad popped up:

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/3015113936.html

I don't know much about this saw, but it appears to be similar to the Ridgid models in terms of features/price-point. And while I think I'd rather have the ridgid, the extras included with the Jet look awfully attractive - you're practically getting the saw for free! I'm thinking that worst-case I might be able to use this saw for a while, then turn around and sell it if/when a Ridgid does turn up.

So, what do you folks think? Is this as good a deal as it seems like it might be? Anyone out there have any experience with the Jet JWTS-10JF?

Thanks a lot!

-Bill


----------



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just the extras included with this saw seem worth it to me to go for the saw. I don't thinkmid pay anymore then 400 for it but you could make an offer and see what he says. Jet has always made quality tools and the fence on the jet is going to be better then the ridgid. This is just my opinion though there are a lot of people on here who swear by ridgid table saws. I have the jet proshop and have been happy with it it also depends to me on whether you havea router table or not. If not I'd definitely go for it. Whatever you decide good luck.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

If it had the cast iron wings it'd be the jackpot….however, I'd go over there with 4 crisp Ben Franklins and a cold 6 pack of Sam Adams offer them up and be VERY happy if I got the deal.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

looks good one thing about craigslist bring cash and haggle you can always get a lower price.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks like a good deal. Don't wait too long, if you don't buy it someone else will.


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Sounds good - thanks for the feedback! I sent him an email asking about the fence rails and router - more to break the ice than anything else. It's an hour away though so I'm not sure when I might be able to get down there to see it - there's a very real possibility it will be gone before I can get there.

I do have a C-man fixed-base router and the base-model aluminum cheap-y table that you see at garage sales all the time. But I was intending to replace it with a proper router table extension as soon as I get a saw to put it on. So that's definitely appealing to me (though to be honest I was really looking forward to that particular project…).

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

jackpot??? hardly. that right tilt and the fact that it's a newer jet would be the deal killers for me. let some unsuspecting tool snob fall for that deal. get a left tilt. you'll never regret it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't say jackpot but it's probably a decent saw. I've got the really old version of this saw and I absolutely love it. I guess it depends upon what you're upgrading from. I think $450 could go a lot further on a vintage saw. My 2 cents.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

$450 is more than I'd pay for that saw. The Microglide fence wasn't overly well regarded, though I'm sure it's functional. The router table is a nice feature to have…I don't think I'd pay more than $375 to $400 as is. It'd be worth $450-$500 to me if it had cast iron wings and a Jet Xacta fence.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

For a used saw, I personally think 450$ is a bit much
Here are the cons in my opinion

No cast iron wings

Sub par fence

No riving knife, just a splitter that does not move with the blade and is attached to the blade guard, which makes it more likely to be removed for cross cuts with a sled, thin rips, and other items where the blade guard does more damage than good (this to me is a big deal riving knives are very important safety features).

Right Tilt, cutting bevels on a right title saw can be a little more dangerous (in my opinion) because the blade is angled towards the fence, and the cut off piece is cut then falls onto the blade.

Personally, I wouldn't buy a saw without a riving knife or with a right tilt blade, but I understand you can't get everything you want. I just think paying anything over $200 for a saw lacking what I consider essential features isn't really worth it.

Just my two cents.

-jeremy


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Guess it just depends on what kind of work you will be doing. 1.5hp and a right tilt fence kill it for me, but I cut and resaw some thick material so 3hp works better for me. You could always upgrade the fence later I suppose and all those extras are pretty sweet. Still, I like cabinet saws since they are sturdier and quieter.

If it's a precision saw you are after, holding off may pay out for you. I've seen Jet/Delta/Grizzly contractor saws w/ 3hp and left tilt on craigslist for just about as much. Less for the ones that need rust removal and adjustments but that's still doable if you have the gumption to restore it.

Hard for me to say though. I just picked up a 3hp Powermatic 66 from my woodshop class for a steal. $350! didnt have a rail, fence or mitregauge though, but still, I practically stole it from them at that price. This is not normal and I will shut up about this now.


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the opinions. The guy never responded to my inquiry so it must have sold awfully quickly. Thanks again!

-Bill H


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't recommend haggling on site unless the item was misrepresented.

You may walk away mad. A guy came to buy a tool from me
recently and he got mad that I wouldn't drop the price - 
turned and walked away then practically threw the money
at me. Ugly situation and could have been avoided if he'd
asked me on the phone first. His dramatic method of trying
to negotiate was a real turn off too.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

*I don't recommend haggling on site unless the item was misrepresented*.

Good point Loren. Kind of like when you tell people "no checks" and they say "trust me", yeah right. I don't even know you and I',m supposed to trust you…duh!

Bill, sounds a little high to me for a used saw like this.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I agree. I've talked price on the phone, only to have people show up and try to renegotiate, after you told others it was sold.

I quit dragging things the forty-five minutes to town for this reason, and no shows. Said another way, if they don't have skin in the game, I'm not putting my skin in in the game.

Now, I take names and tell them they are first in line, second and so forth. If the other beats there price, they lose. My ball, my game. However, if I say I'll wait till they make the forty-five minute drive, I will. I like to like me, as much as possible.



> I don t recommend haggling on site unless the item was misrepresented.
> 
> You may walk away mad. A guy came to buy a tool from me
> recently and he got mad that I wouldn t drop the price -
> ...


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I know it sounds like this saw is no longer available so it's somewhat of a mute point now but, for posterity, I'll agree with the last few posts. I've purchased tons of stuff off craigslist over the years and anything I usually talk money before arriving if the item is over 15min away and over my "i'd pay this much for that" threshold. Obviously if it's a smokin' deal and in your town it's less important but that almost never happens


----------

